# It's almost Friday the 13th



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

That's all. Just wanted to remind everyone! :voorhees: :voorhees:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

With luck, I'll have my netflix rental of "Sleepaway Camp" in hand to do a comparison of it to the F13th movies. I've never seen any of the Sleepaway flicks, so I'm a little curious about them.

FRIDAY FEST!!!

Maybe, what I could do here is set up a chat room of some kind, and we can pick a time/movie to watch and comment on it in chat while we watch it? Kind of like Dread Central's HC/DC movie night.

Would anyone participate if I set it up?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

It depends: Which film(s) did you have in mind?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

ANY of the Friday flicks. I could post a poll and we could vote on which one to watch.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

And, hey, let's hear it for 25 years of Fiday the 13th! :voorhees: :voorhees:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Woo Hoo! Long live Mrs. Voorhees! Long un-live Jason Voorhees!

Now, the question is, which movies shall I watch tonight? Hmmm...


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

HA! :voorhees: 
I've already sat through 4,5 and 6. :voorhees: :voorhees:


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Well, I know Friday the 13th is over now but I registered a little late for this post so I just want to say that I'm a huge fan of the first 8 Friday the 13th flicks.

About the chat, it would be hard to first just talk about one movie and to make sure everyone watches it. I don't have Netflix or anything and most likely I won't always be able to see whatever movie were to be chosen.

And Sleepaway Camp is a good idea to go in the Death Match against Friday the 13th. Both are charming cheapies with shocking endings that take place in a summer camp.


----------

